# Her Dark Side? Drugs,Alcohol and Sex.



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just came upon this shocking article
Article about Dr's Dark Side?

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-chelsea-apartment-building-article-1.2384789

Time line of the "affair"?
http://abc7ny.com/news/timeline-new-details-revealed-leading-up-to-doctors-death-in-chelsea/1017856/

Well known Doctor Dermatologist Married Mother of three. found dead in a lobby of an apartment.

She told her husband she was going out with female friends. aka GNO

After a night of alcohol and drugs. She went with Two men to an apartment. (a face book friend/hbo director) the other (known drug dealer).

Two men drag her body to the lobby. and called 911.

Her body was found topless,no shoes and her underwear in her purse.

Sad story!
my question, was she cheating on her husband?

Kicker after thought though the guy she was probably cheating with is married to an attorney, I don't know how that will turn out. with this news almost everywhere.

funny thing is when the director guy was questioned by police he asked for an attorney? why not call his wife who is an attorney? LoL

so she forsakes? her million dollar home? 3 kids? husband who is also a doctor?

being a doctor she should have known better? not about using cocaine but using cocaine improperly with alcohol.
i mean even for the most basic of medical related student? know you cant mix the two alcohol and cocaine.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw this on the local news last night and they were reporting the man who dragged her to the lobby and ditched her was her BF, then they interviewed her neighbors and spoke of her husband,

Sadly it doesn't really shock me much, nothing really does. Her poor family.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sad. I feel so bad for her husband. 

Hell of a price to pay for some d!ck on the side and a snort of coke....


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

her poor kids and husband. What a shame, a life thrown away for a night of partying. It certainly doesn't sound like this was her first time on a GNO. She went to another mans place with two guys while her husband was at home caring for their children. A truly tragic ending.


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Sad. I feel so bad for her husband.
> 
> Hell of a price to pay for some d!ck on the side and a snort of coke....


i feel worse for the three kids, but hoping the father is dependable. 
because there are always two sides to every story.

financially i think they will be fine the husband is a medical director.
and the family home is worth millions.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

eastsouth2000 said:


> i feel worse for the three kids, but hoping the father is dependable.
> because there are always two sides to every story.
> 
> financially i think they will be fine the husband is a medical director.
> and the family home is worth millions.



Financially sure they will be OK, but when something like this happens life as you know it is never the same. What a stupid reckless woman she was.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow,

Since affairs are conducted in secret what a great cover for doing drugs, drinking, geting AIDS. 

I can't believe how many people go to meet someone they found on craigslist with no real idea who they are dealing with.

She was really good looking too, can't imagine the sledgehammer her BH got hit by.

Tamat


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

This could've been my exww. Coke, booze, screwing...my ex is white trash though - this woman is a Doctor. But really, take off the scrubs, and she's just white trash as well. White trash with money.

That poor husband and the kids.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Be smart said:


> Feel sorry for husband and the kids,but the silly bitc. got what she deserved


While I normally am one to be on the extreme side of things I don't think anyone deserves to die. I do understand and agree that sadly this is what happens when you do these kinds of things. 

I feel horrible for her kids and her husband. 

C


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

This story has intrigued me because it merges my two internet obsessions--TAM and Websleuths! So so sad for her beautiful children.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

eastsouth2000 said:


> Just came upon this shocking article
> Article about Dr's Dark Side?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-chelsea-apartment-building-article-1.2384789
> ...


Not really the timeline of the "affair" is it? More like the timeline of how things went down when she arrived at the place.

Not really sold that this was an affair, the truth will come out I suppose..the media are all over this


----------



## Dycedarg (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to bring something to our collective attention here.

The father and kids will never have any kind of closure, explanation or resolution to this. Ever. Those who have experienced the pain of infidelity can certainly vouch for the serrated edges of discovering that their loved one has betrayed them.

But to also have them taken away has got to be devastating in a way I can't fathom. I can barely even grasp the fringes of it. The husband will simply have to move on, one crushing day at a time. He will never even have the opportunity to search his wife's eyes, to see if she even cared, or if she ever felt bad. He will never yell or cry, and listen to her response and weigh the sincerity of her voice. He will have to piece together theories for the sake of his own sanity and simply hope that they approximate what really happened. The children will grow up without their mother, and will resent her and themselves in time. They will be jaded and perhaps overlook or even ignore true love if it ever stares them in the face. 

The plain and simple fact is that Newton's Third law will never be denied. This kind of megaton has destroyed them, and their lives will be subject to fallout for the rest of their days. Whether or not this woman deserved to die is irrelevant. What matters is this poor family. 

Sometimes I feel such deep, unbearable sorrow for this world. All of us. Fighting, hurting, cheating and stabbing. Hell is real, and some people are living in it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Possible strangulation marks?

This could even be a botched robbery attempt.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I say the family is better off without her! when the kids are old enough then tell them the truth. 

the real world is an ugly place. this everybody gets a trophy crap is nothing but a huge disservice to our children. not everybody get a trophy you can't become whatever you want just by trying hard. you have to realize your limitations and live with and work with them to become the best person you can be.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

One of the horrible things is that had medical attention come sooner she might have lived. A beautiful woman being dumped half naked in a lobby by a couple of old men what an ugly image for her H for the rest of his life.

Tamat


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Karma Bus. Boom!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

There are several recovering drug addicts who attend my AA group. One of them is a male veterinarian who is a lifelong alcoholic but also got hooked on tranquilizers....horse tranquilizers. No I'm not kidding. Some of the stories he has told us in group, the depths of depravity he sunk to while in the midst of his addiction are absolutely horrifying. This guy was a well respected Houston vet who has five kids, was a pillar at his church, and even sat on a few municipal councils. You look at him and seems the most well spoken, God fearing, clean cut man. You would never guess that he carried a dark passenger inside him. 

This poor woman had a dark passenger that no one ever knew about. Not her freinds, family or husband. The depths and darkness of the human psyche can be a terrifying thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

What a tragic way to find out your WW was cheating.

I hope the BH and/or the authorities can squeeze the details of the A out of her sh*tty friends, who were obviously covering for her.

And if this POSOM HBO producer was involved in providing her the drugs for their little trysts, I hope he is charged and has his career ruined forever.

Also, with the bruising found around her neck, my first thought was sexual asphyxiation gone too far in her little threesome with these sh*tbags....would be much more likely if they were all drunk (which reduces cognitive abilities and perception) and wired on coke at the same time....essentially what you have is a highly alert and physically active person with the mental capacity and perception of a falling down drunk (a friend of mine, who would know from his past, described it to me like this when we were discussing this news story today).


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> What a tragic way to find out your WW was cheating.
> 
> I hope the BH and/or the authorities can squeeze the details of the A out of her sh*tty friends, who were obviously covering for her.
> 
> ...


That was my first thought too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> Also, with the bruising found around her neck, my first thought was sexual asphyxiation gone too far in her little threesome with these sh*tbags....would be much more likely if they were all drunk (which reduces cognitive abilities and perception) and wired on coke at the same time....essentially what you have is a highly alert and physically active person with the mental capacity and perception of a falling down drunk (a friend of mine, who would know from his past, described it to me like this when we were discussing this news story today).


Most likely. I find it interesting, however, that the police let the two men go after questioning. They probably won't have any proof until after the autopsy report comes back. 

Pretty disgusting. 

I cannot imagine what her husband was going through those wee hours of the morning when he could not get hold of her, worried sick about where she was and who she was with, and then...


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Most likely. I find it interesting, however, that the police let the two men go after questioning. They probably won't have any proof until after the autopsy report comes back.
> 
> Pretty disgusting.
> 
> I cannot imagine what her husband was going through those wee hours of the morning when he could not get hold of her, worried sick about where she was and who she was with, and then...



I remember that feeling like it was yesterday. It's truly horrible. My ex turned up eventually, but the damage was done at that point.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She died doing what she loved, fat weird guys and drugs.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoa slow down, you are getting way ahead of the story. All we know is how the body was dressed, nothing missing, bruises around neck, evidence of drug and alcohol use.


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

JohnA said:


> Whoa slow down, you are getting way ahead of the story. All we know is how the body was dressed, nothing missing, bruises around neck, evidence of drug and alcohol use.


her underwear was in her purse?


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^
Yes. It was reported that way in the original reports.

It was also reported that the HBO guys wife was home, in the apartment and asleep.

Very weird. Very sad. Another selfish, immature woman who lied, gambled with her life and lost it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> There are several recovering drug addicts who attend my AA group. One of them is a male veterinarian who is a lifelong alcoholic but also got hooked on tranquilizers....horse tranquilizers. No I'm not kidding. Some of the stories he has told us in group, the depths of depravity he sunk to while in the midst of his addiction are absolutely horrifying. This guy was a well respected Houston vet who has five kids, was a pillar at his church, and even sat on a few municipal councils. You look at him and seems the most well spoken, God fearing, clean cut man. You would never guess that he carried a dark passenger inside him.
> 
> This poor woman had a dark passenger that no one ever knew about. Not her freinds, family or husband. The depths and darkness of the human psyche can be a terrifying thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look up Kristin Rossum she killed her husband to cover up her affair/meth addiction.
Honor student also.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristin_Rossum


----------

